# SE guitars - PT Wildwood Indonesia?



## punisher911 (Mar 18, 2016)

What did I miss??? When did WMI stop making the PRS SE line of guitars? When and why are they being made by PT Wildwood? Is there a quality difference? I just ordered a new SE 245 and seen this on the headstock in the pics Sweetwater sent me.


----------



## punisher911 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ah, I see its s newer and cheaper "SE standard" line. Well hopefully it's on par was th my Korean WMI made 245 I bought two years ago.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Mar 19, 2016)

I've tried out the Indo-made SE245 and with the right amp (tried it out with a 5153 LBX/2x12 cab), it's a sweet sounding guitar! I ultimately bought the Korean-made SE Marty Friedman but this guitar was a close second.


----------



## punisher911 (Mar 20, 2016)

Overall seems close to my other SE, but the fret ends are just a tad sharper. Still better than quite a few other brands I've seen, but not as smooth as my WMI 245.


----------



## punisher911 (Mar 21, 2016)

And even though they're listed as the same pickups, these are a bit muddy compared to the Korean made. I will be replacing these pups.


----------

